# Double spurs



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Is this a normal thing for a rooster to have two spurs per leg? I keep forgetting to snap a picture of it but hopefully you all can give me some direction. Also, they are extremely long, should I be doing something? I know, just remember I'm still a noob.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've heard of it, never saw it for myself but then I raised Silkies and they're just odd any ways.

Yes, you can trim spurs. Some can be done with nail clippers for dogs. With my oldies it took side cutters to cut the length off. They are just like fingernails so you don't want to cut to far too soon or you'll get the quick and a lot of blood. You can see it on light colored nails but its a guessing game with the dark nails.


----------

